# What famous actor you dislike,would you most like to beat up?



## KL70 (Dec 12, 2006)

What famous actor/s that you dislike, would you most like to beat up, be it either any martial art ones (if you reckon you can) or any non-martial art ones and please say how you'd do it, or what martial art style you'd like using.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

I do not understand your question Why would I want to beat up some actor, did they do something to me. I f I do not like there acting style I just do not watch them. My training teaches me to walk away from trouble not go and make trouble.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I do not understand your question Why would I want to beat up some actor, did they do something to me. I f I do not like there acting style I just do not watch them. My training teaches me to walk away from trouble not go and make trouble.



Agreed 100%, Terry, but I think the right response in this particular case is...:trollsign


----------



## Kacey (Dec 13, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I do not understand your question Why would I want to beat up some actor, did they do something to me. I f I do not like there acting style I just do not watch them. My training teaches me to walk away from trouble not go and make trouble.





exile said:


> Agreed 100%, Terry, but I think the right response in this particular case is...:trollsign



I agree with both of you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Agreed 100%, Terry, but I think the right response in this particular case is...:trollsign



*sniff sniff*...I knew I smelled something...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 13, 2006)

Screw that! Cory Feldman, Ricky Schroader (the Kid not the adult), Screech (for beating up Hoarshack and doing bad Porn). I'll think of more later...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW KL70 a here today gone tomorrow kind of guy

NOW DO YOU SEE what happens when you allude to beating up a martial arts actor and Chuck is listening


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> WOW KL70 a here today gone tomorrow kind of guy
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE what happens when you allude to beating up a martial arts actor and Chuck is listening


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 13, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Screw that! Cory Feldman, Ricky Schroader (the Kid not the adult), *Screech* (for beating up Hoarshack and *doing bad Porn*). I'll think of more later...


 
I did NOT need to know that.  Why, oh why, can't alcohol be directed to kill specific brain cells?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Screw that! Cory Feldman, Ricky Schroader (the Kid not the adult), Screech (for beating up Hoarshack and doing bad Porn). I'll think of more later...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> I did NOT need to know that. Why, oh why, can't alcohol be directed to kill specific brain cells?


 
There is a theory that alcohol kills the slowest and weakest brain cells, thereby making your brain more effiecient:uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> There is a theory that alcohol kills the slowest and weakest brain cells, thereby making your brain more effiecient:uhyeah:



There's a theory I can get behind. heh heh


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

So _that's_ why we feel so much wiser and sharper after half a bottle or more of a good cabernet... we really _are!_

Works for me... 

Just one question, though... why has the effect always worn off by the next morning? Shouldn't it be permanent??


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2006)

They aren't famous, but Ingo Rademacher and Kyle Chandler sound like a good start.

You may not understand why, but my wife is laughing at my reply.


----------



## bydand (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Just one question, though... why has the effect always worn off by the next morning? Shouldn't it be permanent??



Nope, the prevailing theory is that unless you manage to get ALL of the slower, weaker cells they just propagate themselves to fill the void, thus the slow response and stupid feeling the next morning.  That is the effect of the leftover "dumb" cells multiplying.  It can be paralleled with the effect of rednecks moving into your neighborhood, once that first broken-down GMC pick-up is left for feeder stock in the front lawn, more tend to pop up quickly.


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2006)

I played the best guitar ever after several tequila slammers a while back.  Amazing rhythm with riffs thrown in you wouldn't believe.  All without ever having had a single lesson.  It was the most amazing thing.  Unfortunately someone videotaped it. . .with what must have been a broken camera with a faulty mic.  If only he had a decent videocamera. . .


----------



## bydand (Dec 13, 2006)

crushing said:


> I played the best guitar ever after several tequila slammers a while back.  Amazing rhythm with riffs thrown in you wouldn't believe.  All without ever having had a single lesson.  It was the most amazing thing.  Unfortunately someone videotaped it. . .with what must have been a broken camera with a faulty mic.  If only he had a decent videocamera. . .



I know how you feel.  I was out with some friends of mine from the Air Force a few years ago and after a few sips of CC & 7, I regaled the barroom with my talented rendition of "Turn the Page" on the Kareoke machine.  Somebody had a video camera with them, but must have forgot to remove the "Goober Lens" when they shot the footage.  Man what the world missed that evening, all for a simple mistake in len choice.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

bydand said:


> Nope, the prevailing theory is that unless you manage to get ALL of the slower, weaker cells they just propagate themselves to fill the void, thus the slow response and stupid feeling the next morning.  That is the effect of the leftover "dumb" cells multiplying.  It can be paralleled with the effect of rednecks moving into your neighborhood, once that first broken-down GMC pick-up is left for feeder stock in the front lawn, more tend to pop up quickly.



Scott, that definitely has the ring of truth to it!---and I'll drink to that!

Hey guys, notice something? The troll has been dispatched, we've taken over the thread and are having yet another hilarious mellow MT party on it... Trolls, take notice, that's what happens to you here!  :ultracool


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll drink to that :drink2tha. Wow I feel smarter already


----------



## matt.m (Dec 13, 2006)

I once did my rendition of Band on the Run in France.  A few of the troops were stupid enough to raise their hand after I asked who told me to shut up.  

I made them do mountain climbers on the deck while I finished the song. sniff sniff.  The good old days.  I was the most intelligent guy in the world that night, just ask me I would have told you.


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I'll drink to that :drink2tha. Wow I feel smarter already


 
Save some for me morph!!!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> Save some for me morph!!!


 
:drinky: Sure, sometimes when I drink, my head gets so full that I lose my balance, it's nice to have someone to hold onto when that happens.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> :drinky: Sure, sometimes when I drink, my head gets so full that I lose my balance, it's nice to have someone to hold onto when that happens.



Morph4me, that's merely the weight of the Great Thoughts that the rapid destruction of weaker brain cells has allowed you to formulate! Have courage---what you need at those moments is someone to _write down_ those thoughts for you before the process Scott described takes over and you lose them...

BTW, my glass is empty, as you may have noticed, and yes, you may buy the next round, no argument! 

(We probably should boogie on over to the Urusai B &G, no? Thinking about those free peanuts...)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Scott, that definitely has the ring of truth to it!---and I'll drink to that!
> 
> Hey guys, notice something? The troll has been dispatched, we've taken over the thread and are having yet another hilarious mellow MT party on it... Trolls, take notice, that's what happens to you here!  :ultracool



Heh heh heh.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2006)

bydand said:


> I know how you feel. I was out with some friends of mine from the Air Force a few years ago and after a few sips of CC & 7, I regaled the barroom with my talented rendition of "Turn the Page" on the Kareoke machine. Somebody had a video camera with them, but must have forgot to remove the "Goober Lens" when they shot the footage. Man what the world missed that evening, all for a simple mistake in len choice.


 

I told people I do not sing. 

Would they listen to me?

Nope, and so I am doing a song in some two bar hick town, and this women jumps back from the bar off her stool. Grabs it off the floor and tries to throw it at me (* About 40 feet away *). It lands about 12-15 feet and slides a couple. She then picks up a much lighter chair and screams this battle cry just like and good berserker, and she chargers the stage. She then trips over the stool she threw, and falls flat on her face and "throws" the chair while falling forwarded that slides up to the stage area. I am in shock I stop singing and she gets up all ok and heads back to the bar. I open my mouth to sing again and she runs back at me screaming again. From the outside I hear it was quite funny.   I was thinking how I as going to have to explain to an officer about a crazy woman who tried to hit me and I was only defending myself. ** Her being totally calm as soon as I had stopped singing. ** 


*********************************************


PS: Tom Cruise could walk into an elbow or two from anyone, for being his belief and in trying to get south park to not air an episode. Censorship is something I seriously dislike, and combine it with his threat (* blackmail *) of not supporting his latest movie at the time, they caved. (* TV station being owned by the larger company that had invested money into the movie. *) I wish him the best in finding his place. I just wish he would keep his issues out of the public eye or try to persuade people with strong arm tactics.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Hey guys, notice something? The troll has been dispatched, we've taken over the thread and are having yet another hilarious mellow MT party on it... Trolls, take notice, that's what happens to you here! :ultracool


 
:lol: :drinkbeer  :cheers: 

And balance has been restored:yinyang:


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol: :drinkbeer  :cheers:
> 
> And balance has been restored:yinyang:



Greetings, Xue---welcome to the party! Rich has agreed not to sing, Morph4m4 or Drac or someone is buying... me, maybe???... and everyone is having a great time... :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2006)

... alcohol takes over again .... :drinkbeer


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> PS: Tom Cruise could walk into an elbow or two from anyone, for being his belief and in trying to get south park to not air an episode. Censorship is something I seriously dislike, and combine it with his threat (* blackmail *) of not supporting his latest movie at the time, they caved. (* TV station being owned by the larger company that had invested money into the movie. *) I wish him the best in finding his place. I just wish he would keep his issues out of the public eye or try to persuade people with strong arm tactics.


 

Whoa, now, you can't *Gilbert Gottfried* suspend a guy for a topic and then answer the *Will Ferrell* question!  That would *Carrot Top* be wrong.

Ah, who am I kidding.  I'm here for the beer!  :drink2tha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

Guinness for me :drinkbeer


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> ... alcohol takes over again .... :drinkbeer



And why not?? Haven't we decided that it's a prime brain stimulant? At this rate, we are going to be making MENSA look like the Flat Earth Society... 



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Guinness for me



Now you mention it, that sounds _good_---maybe I'll have one as well...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 13, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> Whoa, now, you can't *Gilbert Gottfried* suspend a guy for a topic and then answer the *Will Ferrell* question! That would *Carrot Top* be wrong.
> 
> Ah, who am I kidding. I'm here for the beer! :drink2tha


Gilbert Gottfried is a comic genious. I would protect him.
sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Now you mention it, that sounds _good_---maybe I'll have one as well...


 
(Done in best pirate voice)
Aye when yee be wantin a beer ya can chew only Guinness will do. .


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> (Done in best pirate voice)
> Aye when yee be wantin a beer ya can chew only Guinness will do. .



Arrgh, 'tis a meal en itself! (Wait... I should save that for Talk Like A Pirate Day, shouldn't I... 10 months to go!)


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Morph4me, that's merely the weight of the Great Thoughts that the rapid destruction of weaker brain cells has allowed you to formulate! Have courage---what you need at those moments is someone to _write down_ those thoughts for you before the process Scott described takes over and you lose them...
> 
> BTW, my glass is empty, as you may have noticed, and yes, you may buy the next round, no argument!
> 
> (We probably should boogie on over to the Urusai B &G, no? Thinking about those free peanuts...)


 
I've actually written down those thoughts, the problem is they are so lofty and profound that, with the rapid proliferation of those weak brain cells the day after, I don't understand what I meant, it's a great loss . 

I got the next round.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I've actually written down those thoughts, the problem is they are so lofty and profound that, with the rapid proliferation of those weak brain cells the day after, I don't understand what I meant, it's a great loss .



Believe me, m4m, I understand that problem---happens to me fairly frequently. And since the people around me cannot comprehend these tremendous discoveries and mistakenly think that I'm just jibbering, all kinds of great thinking winds up getting lost forever... I suspect more than a few of us have that problem... 



morph4me said:


> I got the next round.



OK, I'm good for the one after that.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> :drinky: Sure, sometimes when I drink, my head gets so full that I lose my balance, it's nice to have someone to hold onto when that happens.


 
Hold YOU up?? I was expecting you to hold ME up..LOL


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Hold YOU up?? I was expecting you to hold ME up..LOL


 
Well if you expect me to hold you up, then you get the next round:drinkbeer  

Will work for beer

          %think%


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Well if you expect me to hold you up, then you get the next round:drinkbeer


 
Deal...


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Deal...



If you guys can figure out how to lean against each other at the right angle, then you can hold each other up and _I'll_ get the next round. :drinky:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

exile said:


> If you guys can figure out how to lean against each other at the right angle, then you can hold each other up and _I'll_ get the next round. :drinky:


 

I'm with exile


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I'm with exile


 
Kind of like the way they use to stalks corn stocks....


YAHOOO works for me  :drinkbeer More Guinnessirate5:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Kind of like the way they use to stalks corn stocks....
> 
> 
> YAHOOO works for me :drinkbeer More Guinnessirate5:


 

Yea that is the way


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Opps dbl posted..Sorry...


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

exile said:


> If you guys can figure out how to lean against each other at the right angle, then you can hold each other up and _I'll_ get the next round. :drinky:


 


terryl965 said:


> Yea that is the way


 


			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Kind of like the way they use to stalks corn stocks


 
Works for me..


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there only beer at this party, or can I bring out the whiskey, or 151 Rum?

:drinky: :highfive:


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> Is there only beer at this party, or can I bring out the whiskey, or 151 Rum?
> 
> :drinky: :highfive:



Hey Scott, bring on the 151 for sure... but we better have some stretchers handy so the beer drinkers can carry the rum drinkers out afterwards!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> Is there only beer at this party, or can I bring out the whiskey, or 151 Rum?
> 
> :drinky: :highfive:


 

Bring it on it is the holidays of course


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

exile said:


> Hey Scott, bring on the 151 for sure... but we better have some stretchers handy so the beer drinkers can carry the rum drinkers out afterwards!




Ah, well actually a couple of blankets to just sleep it off would do for me


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> Ah, well actually a couple of blankets to just sleep it off would do for me


 

who needs blankets when you are passed out


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> Is there only beer at this party, or can I bring out the whiskey, or 151 Rum?
> 
> :drinky: :highfive:


 
The wife said she'll bring a 5th of Jack..


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> who needs blankets when you are passed out


 
Too true...Once passed out in my car in the driveway used my suitcoat for a "blankey"..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2006)

ooooooo you are starting something here you may not want to start but ALRIGHTY THEN %-} 

I got a bottle Chinese wine (which is 80 proof by the way) a bottle of Crown royal and I am SURE I can find a few more to go with it. 

WOW is this ever bringing back memories... or actually the complete lack of memory from 1981 to 1985.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2006)

Boilermakers all around:drinky: :cheers:


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2006)

crushing said:


> They aren't famous, but Ingo Rademacher and Kyle Chandler sound like a good start.
> 
> You may not understand why, but my wife is laughing at my reply.


 

Well, she was laughing, but now she wants to take MA and beat up Cheryl Burke from Dancing with the Stars, and probably Brenda Song after my last post in the Wendy Wu thread.


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> The wife said she'll bring a 5th of Jack..



Has anyone ever tried mixing JackD with 151 rum? Wait... hear me out (as Cpn. Jack Sparrow would say)... after two sips, you won't be able to taste anything _anyway_ right? irateton


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2006)

Did someone say karaoke?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2006)

exile said:


> Has anyone ever tried mixing JackD with 151 rum? Wait... hear me out (as Cpn. Jack Sparrow would say)... after two sips, you won't be able to taste anything _anyway_ right? irateton


 
I may have... but as I said it is all pretty fuzzy between 81 and 85 iratesku irate4:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Did someone say karaoke?



If you don't mind chairs being thrown at you (right, Rich?), then sing away!


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> ooooooo you are starting something here you may not want to start but ALRIGHTY THEN %-}
> 
> I got a bottle Chinese wine (which is 80 proof by the way) a bottle of Crown royal and I am SURE I can find a few more to go with it.
> 
> WOW is this ever bringing back memories... or actually the complete lack of memory from 1981 to 1985.



Ah, I see we're on the same wavelength here... we can toss those goodies into the mix, and if anyone asks, well, we're just trying out a new punch recipe...



			
				morph4me said:
			
		

> Boilermakers all around!



By all means! I can see this is turning into my kind of party... a great time, and probably no memory the next day of anything you have to feel bad about... :drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 14, 2006)

Does this thread need to be changed to "What famous actor you dislike, would you most like to beat up while drinking?" or was the last part added already assumed since you would be doing the first part?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2006)

eep 





Ceicei said:


> If you don't mind chairs being thrown at you (right, Rich?), then sing away!


Just keep in mind that I'd be a large guy, armed with a mic stand.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreth said:


> eep
> Just keep in mind that I'd be a large guy, armed with a mic stand.


 
You just keep in mind that in the condition we'll be in we probably wouldn't be able to lift the chair without falling over anyway


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreth said:


> eep
> Just keep in mind that I'd be a large guy, armed with a mic stand.


 
not to mention the volume control


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> Does this thread need to be changed to "What famous actor you dislike, would you most like to beat up while drinking?" or was the last part added already assumed since you would be doing the first part?



I think we decided that we could do more damage to the actors simply by inviting him or her to the party and pouring them whatever they asked for...


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

exile said:


> Has anyone ever tried mixing JackD with 151 rum? Wait... hear me out (as Cpn. Jack Sparrow would say)... after two sips, you won't be able to taste anything _anyway_ right? irateton



Sure have.   The difference being I also added Capt' Morgan then topped off with 7-up and orange Juice.  Called it the Chicken Licker, because it made the guys fell cocky, and the women want to lay.  I know it is bad, but I was young, dumb, and mostly drunk.  Tasted something like turpentine smells, if I recall correctly.


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> Sure have.   The difference being I also added Capt' Morgan then topped off with 7-up and orange Juice.  Called it the Chicken Licker, because it made the guys fell cocky, and the women want to lay.  I know it is bad, but I was young, dumb, and mostly drunk.  Tasted something like turpentine smells, if I recall correctly.




Whoa!!..I think it would have been kind of _dangerous_ hanging around with you back in the day, Scott :wink1: I can recall drinking things with the flavor you describe... how, I don't know... but you have to go easy on the orange juice in that kind of drink, you know... it can make you feel really awful the next day... or maybe it's the 7-Up that does it... _one_ of the two, for sure...


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

Naw, I am one of the lucky ones who never got hangovers.  I could literally crawl out of a bar at night, and be up bright eyed and ready to go by 8 the next morning.  It was a mixed talent, good because I never missed work, bad because there was never a downside to getting plastered nearly every night.


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> It was a mixed talent, good because I never missed work, bad because there was never a downside to getting plastered nearly every night.



Ummm... you know, of course, that for some of us, the occasional plastering with no penalty wouldn't be regarded as exactly a _downside_... :wink1:

I can have a couple of glasses of wine, or occasionally more than a couple, without feeling a thing the next morning. My wife, on the other hand, has only _look_ at a wine label to wake up nauseous in the middle of the night... these gifts are so _unfairly_ distributed!

My problem is Margaritas... not ones that I get in Mexican restaurants, but the ones I make at home for parties etc., based on fresh limes and a bunch of other nice ingredients. The flavor is so good that you---that is, _I_---forget just how potent a good tequila can be, because that terrific fresh lime flavor pretty masks the presence of the alchohol... until it's too late... :uhohh: ... I've pretty much stopped making them...


----------

